# B5 S4 Mechanic needed in Northern Virginia



## jayand726 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a good mechanic, that they would recommend, in the Northern Virginia area? I've owned 7 Audi's over the years including two previous S4's ('00 and '04) but I have yet to find someone who really knows what they are doing with the S4. I just purchased a '01.5 Avant and my current shop says it needs $5200 in work and they are pricing labor for each item, like control arms and then tie rod ends as seperate projects, rather then doing the R&R for one as part of the other. Can you believe replacing leaking seals in the differential at $1200??? And I thought my A8's were expensive to fix. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Jay


----------



## victor2.0 (Jul 6, 2004)

you bought a 10 year old audi and u live in northern va, why are u complaining. get ahold of me for a labor quote.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

my buddy has a sop in v. beach its not that close but worth the drive he is excilent the shop is calles HB motor werks the #757 965 7146 ask for paul


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (popeye71)*

A few months ago I did bearings in the torque tube and seals....about $800 total.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_A few months ago I did bearings in the torque tube and seals....about $800 total.

What is torque tube bearings on an 01.5 S4 Avant ?


----------



## ZionVA (Mar 27, 2010)

check out volkswerks in Falls Church. I don't know too much about them but they specialize in vw and audi


----------

